# Summer jobs!!!



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi I'm 13 and I'm trying to find a job to do this summer to get some money for a group of fancy plecos, I'm just looking for ideas, what would you pay someone to do for you, maybe mowing lawns or somthing? I don't really know.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

cleaning horse stables, working as a helper on a construction site (talk to a local builder), cutting lawns, yard maintenance, dog walker, dog sitter, aquarium cleaner


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks those sound pretty good, I never thought of aquariam cleaning


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm 15 and I know the feeling lol. Go with lawn mowing or aquarium cleaning. When I started out with the hobby I went to my LFS/ local fish store, and cleaned their tanks for them. I was only going to ask 1$ per tank but instead they told me they'd pay me 10$ per tank if I did a good job. 20 tanks later and I had 200$ in my pocket. I did that about every 2 weeks. And then I started dog walking I got 50$ every week for that. Now I'm 15 and doing lawn mowing and I let the person I'm mowing for decide the amount they pay depending on how well I did it. 


Sent from secret underwater location


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm 15 I currently work at an LFS to fund my hobby when I was 13 and 14 I sold coral frags and still do I also did odd jobs for people


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Seems like you guys got the right idea!! Good stuff.


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

jona31 said:


> I'm 15 and I know the feeling lol. Go with lawn mowing or aquarium cleaning. When I started out with the hobby I went to my LFS/ local fish store, and cleaned their tanks for them. I was only going to ask 1$ per tank but instead they told me they'd pay me 10$ per tank if I did a good job. 20 tanks later and I had 200$ in my pocket. I did that about every 2 weeks. And then I started dog walking I got 50$ every week for that. Now I'm 15 and doing lawn mowing and I let the person I'm mowing for decide the amount they pay depending on how well I did


How did you ask them about cleaning the tanks for them, was it a big chain store or a little independent one?


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Independent and chain I'd tell them what I wanted to do then I told them how long I r dealt with fish and that was it 


Sent from secret underwater location


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I started out working at my local pet store at 12 years old ( wow... Over 20 years ago now...!) cleaning cages and tanks under the table for 5$ an hour. At 13 I got my SIN card and they hired me on for after school and Saturdays. Just work hard, don't talk too much (gossip), it's fine to ask questions as long as you pay attention to the answers and they will want to hire you. I stayed at that job for many years and It was a great experience. 
I think it's a bit harder now, but you will probably have more luck at an Independent pet store though it doesn't hurt to ask the big guys! 

Good luck!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Mm yea they will not hire you under 15 but legally your alowd to work at 13 with parent and government approval


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

P.N.E/Playland also hires younglings. I started working there at the age of 14. If not jobs, there are a lot of volunteer opportunities out there.


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

news paper deliveries still around?


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Better get started early too with the teachers being out competion might be tough out there.


----------



## ScottD (Apr 18, 2014)

Coppercloud where are u located ?? I could pay u to cut the lawn durning my vacations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

sorry were up and down from the Okanogan during the summer so I wouldent be able to work at a job for more then a few days, I guess I should've thought about that but some of these ideas could work great for me, thanks, Oh im over by alouette lake


----------



## ddcool (Jul 31, 2012)

you can clean up my house for me and I'll trade you the labour for some plecos. They won't be ready
until about Sept, you're busy having fun until then so should work out well. I'll have super reds and calico long and short fins ready by then. May be able to spare a green dragon
as well. You just have to figure a way to get to N Delta and get some practice cleaning house


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Best thing to do buy a salt water tank and start raising and selling corals


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know how someone his age could invest in a SW tank unless his parents paid for all of it. The corals alone before you could frag them off would be out of the ball park range for a typical teenager.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Tank 20$ heater 10$ hang on back filter used 10$ lighting 50$ salt 20$ hydromater 5$ you can get damsel fish live rock sand and some corals free own a bio cube and a 72,galon salt befor I got a job birthday mony adds up


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

effox said:


> I don't know how someone his age could invest in a SW tank unless his parents paid for all of it. The corals alone before you could frag them off would be out of the ball park range for a typical teenager.


where there is a will there is a way effox lol


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

O and mony for coral after u get the tank buy a ZOA rock from king eds is the cheep est will cost u about 40$ then sell pieces of it for 15 per chunk or 3pp u just have tk get the good ones on shipment day


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

stay away from Kay, hes a good hustler. always end up leaving king ed w/ triple what i went in for lol


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Who's kay LOL


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

Hes the older guy at King ed, Not sure if hes Ron's bro or w/e lol


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

haha I've thought about salt and its tempting, my dad has a 180 gallon reef so I "help" pick out some of the corals and fish, I love the clownfish and our late purple tang (RIP Tango). We go away for long periods of time during the summer and it would be harder to make everything automatic while still trying to stay cheaper although I thought about breeding fancy clowns. Just for fun while were on the subject of salt, we/he got a sailfin tang and a blue throat trigger along with his domino clowns. Scott tang I think you helped him with something for that tank was it live rock or maybe the light, sorry I cant remember. Im focusing on breeding my albino bristlenose which I hope to expand to a few other types of longfins and hopefully in the future breeding discus.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Haha yea Awsome then cut a few ZOA rocks up worked well for me made 500 of one rock in a week 

Breeding clowns is not easy talk to timbits on can reef you have to have live rotifers set up 24/7 ect 

If you end up breeding plecos leme know I'll buy some


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

I have shortfin albinos juvies ready in sept


----------

